

Thoughts Google I/O's diversity, most promising ideas and disappointments - calexity
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2015/06/17/io-2015-thoughts/

======
ncr100
Just a reminder to think twice when reading "diversity", to be aware if
_legally mandated_ diversity is being discussed or the human concept. Gender
is but one dimension. Modern corporate responsibility is important, but the
overall issue I believe is vital to keep in mind if the goal is a truly
diverse population.

Diversity at the least encompasses race, ethnicity, gender, sexual
orientation, socio-economic status, age, physical abilities, religious
beliefs, political beliefs, and other ideologies.

Source:
[http://www.sfcollege.edu/diversity/?section=defining_diversi...](http://www.sfcollege.edu/diversity/?section=defining_diversity)

------
mwynholds
Why was the jump in women attendance so much higher between 2013-2014 than
2014-2015?

~~~
lauraku
2014 is the first time Women Techmakers actively started targeted women and
giving them the opportunity to purchase a ticket outside of the lottery
system.

